# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  BEEWON Guest House - Khách sạn ở Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

- Điện thoại: 02-765-0670

- Địa chỉ: 28-2 Unni-dong Jongno-gu Seoul
서울특별시 종로구 운니동 28-2번지

- Trang thiết bị: 23 phòng, TV, điều hòa không khí, tủ lạnh, máy tính truy cập Internet, bồn tắm, nước uống.

- Tiện nghi: Phòng máy tính, phòng giặt, phòng họp, nhà bếp.

- Giá tiền (KRW): 19.000 ~ 58.000

- Giao thông: Đi tàu điện ngầm trên đường tàu số 3 đến ga Anguk, cửa ra số 4. Hoặc đi bằng xe buýt Airport Limousine 6011 từ sân bay đến ga Anguk, cửa ra số 4.

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Từ cửa ra số 4, ga Anguk trên đường tàu số 3, đi bộ 100m đến cố cung Changdeokgung và rẽ phải vào ngõ nhỏ phía sau trạm xăng GS Caltex. Tiếp tục rẽ phải vào ngõ nhỏ bên cạnh Jongno Wedding Hall rồi đi tiếp khoảng 30m về phía Jongno.




Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

